# [SOLVED] Black Screen When Play StarShip Troopers



## MrCat (Sep 11, 2012)

when i am in menu all is good when i try to play screen is black and i can only hear could any 1 help plz?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen When Play StarShip Troopers*

Are you using an ATI Radeon HD graphics card? If so, you can try this: Go into your documents and settings, then into the Starship Troopers folder, once inside then go into the settings folder and open the file in there. Then edit the "distort" line from 1 to 0.

You still may only be able to play the first two levels, as this game doesn't support newer cards.


----------



## MrCat (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen When Play StarShip Troopers*

>.< hi i use ATI Raedon HD and i tried the distort and didnt worked. thx for reply, well i guess i will just unistall it and hope will be a new game


----------

